# could it really work again??



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi ladies, i was just wondering if anyone out there has had a successfull first attempt(fresh cycle) followed by successfull FET?? I had icsi in april/may last year and my little boy is now almost 6 months. We weren't really thinking about trying again due to the fact we simply couldnt afford but recently we've been offered the money by a family member so we are definatley wanting to try. We have 4 6 day blasts frozen all grade one and two. What are the chances of it working a second time?? Has anyone been so lucky? We dont want to try just yet, we want to wait untill our ds is around 18 months but would love to hear some positive stories if people dont mind sharing. I look forward to hearing from anyone. Thankyou. Xx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi there, not me personally but my very good friend had ivf and had frozen embies. her baby is now 16 months old and she is now pregnant with a FET as we speak.....so yes you can be blessed again!

good luck.


----------

